# Vince Carter injured, looks bad



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

He was going up for a dunk, got fouled, and landed on the floor clutching his knee and swearing. He missed both free throws badly and limped off the court with a strained knee (same injury that kept him out most of last season).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> He was going up for a dunk, got fouled, and landed on the floor clutching his knee and swearing. He missed both free throws badly and limped off the court with a strained knee (same injury that kept him out most of last season).


Yikes. It may get ugly for the Raptors.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

guess thats why he doesn't attack the basket like he used to. I wonder if all the raptors fans who want him driving all the time are willing to possibly lose him for the year, or longer?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Unfortunate for VC, and I hope it's not serious. I know this might come off as crass or rude, but I certainly don't mean anything by it above and beyond the objective truth, but anyways: this is yet another reason why Paul Pierce was, is, and will always be better than Vince Carter.

Hope Vince gets better fast though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't think it's anything that serious, at least I can tell myself that. But, one negative is that it is the same knee-quad area that he's had all the injury problems with before.

Paul Pierce is the better player than Vince, but I think we all know Carter has the talent to be much much better player. I think if he fullfills his potential and becomes the player he has the talent to be, he's the best player in this league. This is VERY arguable, but i think it's true.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

When Carter was out last year, the Raptors started winning. So the rest of the Eastern Conference better watch out.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

well lets not turn this thread into a PP vs VC thread....i hope VC is alright the raptors need him but they are holding up alright without him in the gameee....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

IMO, talent is not synonymous with athletic ability. You can't teach a guy to draw fouls and singlehandedly foul out half an opposing starting lineup or be Mr. Clutch in the fourth quarter like Pierce can.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah Paul Pierce is better now.

But Pierce will never be as good as Carter was before the knee injuries.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> When Carter was out last year, the Raptors started winning. So the rest of the Eastern Conference better watch out.


Umm..... no.

The Raptors were brutal last year without Vince, on their way to a 24 win season.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm..... no.
> ...


LOL! I think John was thinking of the year BEFORE that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

any updates on the injury


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Man that sucks. It seems like Vince just can't catch any breaks. He was finally over his injuries and poised to play 82 games this season. I think these knee problems are going to plague him for the rest of his career. It's too bad. He had hall of fame talent.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Man that sucks. It seems like Vince just can't catch any breaks. He was finally over his injuries and poised to play 82 games this season. I think these knee problems are going to plague him for the rest of his career. It's too bad. He had hall of fame talent.


I think he could still make it. If this doesn't turn into a long drawn out thing like last time. I still think he has Hall of Fame potential.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Really stinks. For a guy like Vince who really relies on that athletic ability, if he cant get away from these knee injuries he'll soon be hanging in the ranks of Penny Hardaway.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Really stinks. For a guy like Vince who really relies on that athletic ability, if he cant get away from these knee injuries he'll soon be hanging in the ranks of Penny Hardaway.


Yikes again. Just the thought of Vince turning into the recent Penny makes me squirm, and I'm not even a Vince fan.

Maybe this thing is only day-to-day or something, who knows.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> When Carter was out last year, the Raptors started winning. So the rest of the Eastern Conference better watch out.


no they didn't.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> any updates on the injury


Not really but they have descriped it as a right quad injury and was doubtfull to return to the game that is about all that we know right now


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Really stinks. For a guy like Vince who really relies on that athletic ability, if he cant get away from these knee injuries he'll soon be hanging in the ranks of Penny Hardaway.


That's a scary thought. I'm not a Carter fan really, but I was a major Penny fan, and I don't want to see what happened with him happen with anyone.



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> no they didn't.


He meant the year before I'm guessing, when the Raps won like 11 of 12 after he went down.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he could still make it. If this doesn't turn into a long drawn out thing like last time. I still think he has Hall of Fame potential.


It's possible but the odds are probably stacked against him. For starters, he's already in his prime. He entered the league at 21, as opposed to Kobe and Tmac who entered the league at 18. As a result he entered his prime much quicker. Kobe and Tmac can still be talked about in terms of potential. Vince probably cannot. He's in his prime right now. These next 4-5 years should be the most productive of his career. However, if he keeps missing games due to injuries, he'll be missing some serious stat padding opportunities. The injuries are a concern for other reasons as well. As good as he is right now, I don't think he's nearly as explosive as he was before he hurt his knees. 2-3 years ago the guy was just incredible. He's still a great athlete but clearly not what he was before. More injuries will only serve diminish his athleticism even more. It's also starting to look this condition in knees might be chronic. Ever since he hurt them the first time it seems like he's more susceptible to re-injuring them. Given that his game is so dependent on athleticism, I can't see him being able to preserve his knees. He's probably going to have to deal with this for the rest of his career. As if this isn't bad enough, he doesn't have the accolades that Kobe or Iverson have. Kobe has multiple rings. Iverson has led his team to the Finals and has an MVP. Vince doesn't really have any accolades or great achievements. This is something that voters tend to look at for the Hall of Fame. It's usually a combination of sustained greatness, personal accomplishments, and gaudy statistics. Vince will have great stats but they probably won't compare to TMac, Kobe, and AI because of all the games that he's missed due to injuries. He probably isn't going to win an MVP or ring anytime soon with Duncan, Shaq, and KG dominating the sport. I think all of the missed games will only serve to diminish his greatness in the eyes of others. He has a chance at the Hall of Fame but right now I'd say that his chances are very slim. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Injury is taking a heavy toll on players, this generation, who *might* have been Hall of Fame possibilities had they played their careers out completely and fully healthy.

Grant Hill, Penny Hardaway, Antonio McDyess...maybe Vince Carter.

Granted, they probably all wouldn't have (McDyess being the weakest chance)...but they were all such excellent talents, there was at least the outside possibility for each.

And then Shawn Kemp ate his way out of prominance...


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

man, we're screwed...i didnt even see the game

i just woke up, and i wake up to this.....


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Injury is taking a heavy toll on players, this generation, who *might* have been Hall of Fame possibilities had they played their careers out completely and fully healthy.
> 
> Grant Hill, Penny Hardaway, Antonio McDyess...maybe Vince Carter.
> ...


Penny and Hill were locks in my opinion. Carter just had way too much natural talent not to make it. Plus, he was a great offensive player and the Hall of Fame is biased towards statistics. You are probably right about McDyess. I don't think he would have made it, though his stats would have been impressive. He's been stuck in small markets all of his life.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

He's not seriously injured PERIOD


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> He's not seriously injured PERIOD


It's been reported otherwise? I'm glad, big fan of Vinsanity!

-Petey


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's been reported otherwise? I'm glad, big fan of Vinsanity!
> ...


have a link?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> 
> 
> have a link?


Do I have a link of being a big fan of Vinsanity? No...

If you read my post above I have a question mark after asking it has been reported differently... I am wondering the same.

-Petey


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Do I have a link of being a big fan of Vinsanity? No...
> ...


ooops:shy:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and thats why I traded Vince "Glass" Carter in the VR League


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Vince Carter is going to go through his career always coming off some sort of injury. He's soft, that's really all there is to it. Am i arguing that he's not injured? No, certainly not. But he sure doesn't play injured. I laughed last year when at one point they were talking about his newest injury and how it will keep him out for a few games, then i found out it was a MILD quadracepts strain. So firstly, it's a strain, not a pull or a tear, and secondly its a mild strain. Maybe growing up watching hockey has soured me on guys who wont play hurt, but in all seriousness, Vince should be tougher, he falls and hits the floor easier then anyone, then he writhes around in pain until the game is stopped...someone has to tell him he isn't playing soccer.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> ...and thats why I traded Vince "Glass" Carter in the VR League


:no: I was the one to take the fall for him, too.

I hope this injury isn't that bad, and he comes back soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's a report in Toronto that says he's out 4-6 weeks.

My fantasy team has the Madden hex on it or something.

Look at the players that have been injured on my team:

Dwyane Wade
Manu Ginobili
Ray Allen
Vince Carter
Eddy Curry
Glenn Robinson


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks like all the jumping has caught up w/ him. I remember hearing Stevie Franchise saying a couple years ago that he'd tone down the slams to save his knees. VC should take a page from him and AI - just lay it up, its all worth 2 points. No style points in the NBA.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

He's day to day


http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?id=68367



> TORONTO (CP) - Toronto Raptors star Vince Carter has suffered a strained * right thigh* and is listed as day-to-day, the NBA team announced Friday.


----------

